

My GitHub Game Off 2012 Roguelike - ondras
http://ondras.github.com/star-wars/

======
unwind
Scary from an intellectual properties perspective, but I love how you switched
to the "Star Wars" context as way to motivate using the (required) concepts of
"push", "pull" and "clone".

The "fork" I'm not so convinced about, but being innovative is of course cool
and I do love my 3-way from ancient arcade games which it made me think of.

~~~
dkuntz2
How is it scary from an intellectual properties perspective?

LucasFilm is very nice with their properties, permitting just about anything
to be used unlicensed so long as there isn't a profit being made (they even
support people doing it sometimes)...

------
wangfowen
Cool idea, but it's not really clear to me when I'm able to reflect lasers. Is
it completely random? I think the game would be a lot more challenging with
less reflecting. I kill way too many guys without meaning to.

~~~
ondras
Reflecting happens with 50% chance. Which is far less than what we see in
traditional franchise :-)

------
JoshTriplett
Very nice!

Two minor control issues: waiting in place with . does not regenerate health
and force like movement does, and non-numpad number keys don't work for
movement (useful on a laptop).

~~~
ondras
In place wait is probably a bug and should be fixed soon. Not sure about non-
numpad numbers though; their topology is far from being useful...

~~~
ondras
...aaand fixed!

~~~
JoshTriplett
>> In place wait is probably a bug and should be fixed soon. > ...aaand fixed!

Doesn't look that way; it still doesn't regenerate health and force.

> Not sure about non-numpad numbers though; their topology is far from being
> useful...

True, but it beats not having diagonals at all. I've gotten used to playing
roguelikes with the number row, and it becomes quite usable after a while.

------
gagege
I love rougelikes. I'll give it a try on my lunch break.

Here's my entry: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4853421>

Good luck in the Game Off!

------
binarydreams
Here's my entry bro - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4853042>

------
danielweber
Any way to restart without the tutorial?

~~~
ondras
Unfortunately, no.

~~~
danielweber
Probably a good thing, as the only way I've found to do well is to hide in
good terrain, which I can do while dealing with Mickey Mouse.

------
rafski
First reaction - oh cool, this works on my phone!

"Enter to continue" - "Enter" what? Like, a key?

------
wink
A bit too realtime for my liking, but awesome idea and execution :)

~~~
ondras
The game is strictly turn-based, there is nothing realtime in it...

------
xmpir
nice idea. the gameplay is not too thrilling, but still it's quite funny to
play for let's say 2 minutes...

------
eduardchil
Really nice

------
rex64
Brilliant!

